# Sticky  2014 Online Fishing Competition - PLEASE READ



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Online Fishing Comp - June to December 2014

*ENTERING THE MONTHLY COMP:* You need to be a FULL member (greater than 3 months membership AND greater than 50 posts). 
-Fair Play rules apply - any activity that deemed to be unsportsmanlike can and will result in you becoming ineligible to enter the Comp. 
-An angler cannot enter the same species of fish more than three times in the Comp year.
-Only one entry per angler per month - but this entry can be upgraded through the competition period.
-Please include the following information with your entry:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In: 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

*COMPETITION PERIOD:* The monthly competition will generally run from the first Saturday to the second Sunday of each month. An exception is the January monthly comp which will include three weekends. Public holidays may be used to extend the competition period if they fall on convenient days.

*SCORING:* We'll be using the same benchmark scoring system as last year - this is a way of making the competition fair and equitable, and evens the playing field for our offshore, estuary and freshwater entrants. 
# A benchmark length has been set for each eligible species. The number of points awarded will be calculated by the formula 
*(length of entered fish / benchmark length) x 100*.
# For some species, the benchmark length will vary between states. This is the case to even up the scoring where the size varies markedly across states. These lengths have been determined by looking at ALL fish entered in the fishing comps over the last few years.

NOTE: This year the top 10 monthly scores for each anger will count towards their final tally for the year

*ELIGIBLE SPECIES:* Species eligible in 2014 will be those species listed in either the 2013 benchmarks (attached), or the ANSA Species List (also attached). If your fish is not listed in either of these tables I'll do my best to come up with a fair benchmark, and add it to the list - also let me know if you'd like to see a species in the benchmark list which is not there. No crabs or crustaceans are eligible. Fish must be caught using hook and line.

If you don't catch any fish, *Tale of Woe* entries will attract 40 points. Please note - to be awarded Tale Of Woe points, you actually need to go kayak fishing. Entries along the lines of "the weather was crap and I couldn't get out" won't be accepted.

*MEASURING YOUR ENTRY:* Fish must be measured against a brag mat, ruler or other measurement device, and be substantiated by a photo. Measurement will be 'total length' - from the tip of the head to the tip of the tail, with the fish in a natural position. Exceptions are Squid (calamari) - where hood length will be the official measure, and sharks, which will need to be measured to the LOWER tip of the tail.
In exceptional circumstances, fish may be accepted if no accurate (eg ruler, bragmat) measurement can be provided, but measurement can be provided by other means (eg fish held between two points on kayak which are later photographed with a measuring device). Please contact Daveyak via PM if you wish to enter a fish this way.

*PRIZES:* The top three overall will get a prize at the end of the comp. Additionally, one random prize will be drawn each month from all entries received. All prizes for the 2014 comp will be supplied by AKFF.

Yes, there are a few rules. But please don't be discouraged from entering. All you need to do to enter the monthly comp is:
-Go fishing on your kayak
-Catch fish 
-Photograph fish on measuring device
-Submit entry
And we'll do the rest.

Good luck everyone

*DATES FOR THE 2014 monthly comp are:

June 7th - 15th ALTERED TO Sat May 31st - Sun 15th June
July 5th - 13th
Aug 2nd - 10th
Sept 6th - 14th
Oct 4th - 12th
Nov 1st - 9th
Dec 6th - 14*th

View attachment 2014 Benchmarks.pdf

View attachment ANSA Species List.pdf


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Sucking up will only score extra points if accompanied by beer.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

leftieant said:


> An angler cannot enter the same species of fish more than three times in the Comp year (this added Feb 2010).


I found this bit in the rules and thought I would seek some feedback to see what potential competition entrants thought. Should it be in the rules for this year?


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome... hopefully I can nail a few fish in the comp periods


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

'Onya mate for taking this on.
Just wondering what the rerasoning behind only having it for 8 (sometimes 9) days each month is, instead of (say) the first 3 weeks of each month? I know that many of us get limited opportunitys to go fishing and there will be months we can't enter a fish because we didn't / couldn't fish the "comp week".


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

spork said:


> Just wondering what the reasoning behind only having it for 8 (sometimes 9) days each month is, instead of (say) the first 3 weeks of each month? I know that many of us get limited opportunitys to go fishing and there will be months we can't enter a fish because we didn't / couldn't fish the "comp week".


As I have only just stepped into the role of comp organiser I am going with the rules as they were when Squidder ran it for past few years, as I thought that worked really well. Towards the end of this year we can have a discussion about potential changes to the comp for 2015.

The online competition has evolved over the years on this forum, since it started in 2008 and what we have now is what previous comp organisers have decided, after consultation with members, is the best way to run it for both members/competitors and organisers. All fishing competitions have a set date & not everyone is able to fit them in. This comp has all the dates for the year listed (in my first post on this thread) so if people wish to compete, they can plan ahead.

The question has been asked and addressed a number of times before and I've listed below some of the more recent threads where the comp has been discussed.

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=43607
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=58710
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=59000

The comp is normally for 9 days (sometimes 10 for a long weekend) each month & covers two weekends.

EDIT: I've just had bit of a brainwave (moment of weakness) and have decided that since...
(a) we've not had a comp since Dec last year
(b) it's the start of winter & tougher conditions for some
(c) At least once in the past the first comp of the year has been held over a longer than normal period
(d) I'm keen to get this thing going

The June comp will run from *Sat 31st May to Sunday 15th June* (see amended first post)
Such an extended comp may not happen again organiser's discretion.


----------

